# TD Waterhouse Cash Balance Question



## eulogy (Oct 29, 2011)

Maybe someone can answer this for me. So essentially I sold TD Canadian Equity-e mutual fund in my Waterhouse account. At the end of the day, it's sold at the final price. Next day, I know it has been sold, but it hasn't been reflected in my account (meaning not added to my cash balance). Is it fine for me to execute a trade now or do I have to wait until the money is reflected in my cash balance?

The reason I ask is that I prefer not to be out of the market for an extra day or two, if I don't have to be.


----------



## OptsyEagle (Nov 29, 2009)

There will be a 3 day settlement period for the cash to show up in the account. I think TDW has a link that allows you to see the trade date cash if you want to be sure. In any event, as long as you buy something that also takes 3 days to settle then the trade should go through OK.


----------



## eulogy (Oct 29, 2011)

That's how I thought it worked. I couldn't find anything showing any sort of pending "cash" or trade and realized that I sold slightly after noon (Mountain Time), which would put me at the end of the next business day (2PM EST being the cut off). So it looks like Monday will be my buying day.

Thanks again for your help.


----------



## OptsyEagle (Nov 29, 2009)

In my account, if I go into the "Balances" section, I get all the cash balances of my trading accounts. To the bottom left of those balances is a link called "Cash Details for This Account". That pretty much gives me immediate cash details for a stock sale that I might have made 5 minutes ago. Obviously mutual funds would only show up after the end of the day since that is when the sale takes place.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

Yeah the funny thing with TDW's interface is that the main screen always shows a snapshot of YESTERDAY (look at the date). However, they're able to show you the situation as of right now.

As Optsy said look for the link that says balances or cash details. It's on on the main screen and takes you to another page that shows you the current cash situation. You can also go to 'holdings' for any account, and you will see a real-time cash figure.

Other issue here is whether you have a margin account. If you have a margin account with sufficient margin available, you may be able to place your new trade immediately. In reality if your new trade has the same T+3 settlement as the old trade, you can do both immediately and the cash will get sloshed around at the same time, 3 days in the future. But I think only margin accounts allow this.

If it's the cash settled account (as TFSA and RSP are) then you have to see the cash available as of now, before you can place the trade.


----------

